# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  نخبة من أروع ما قيل في غزل العيون في الشعر العربي القديم

## دموع الغصون

من بدائع جمال المرأة وكمال زينتها هي تلك العيون التي أسرت كثيراً من العشاق في شركها، وعذبت قلوب الأحبة ببريقها وصفائها،،
 مجموعة من القصائد الجميلة التي تتحدث عن غزل العيون في الشعر العربي القديم، فأحببت بأن أنقل لكم نخبة من أبيات تلك القصائد


رمت الفؤاد مليحة عذراء
بسهام لحظٍ ما لهن دواء
مرّت أوان العيد بين نواهد
مثل الشموس لحاظهن ظباء
فاغتالني سقمي الذي في باطني
أخفيته فأذاعه الاخفاء
(عنترة بن شداد)


جعلنا علامات المودة بيننا
تشابك لحظ هن أخفى من السحر
فأعرف منها الود من لين طرفها
وأعرف منها الهجر بالنظر الشزر
(مجنون ليلى)


يا ناعس الطرف لا والله ما انتبهت
فيك المحبة إلا وقت نعسته
وكاسر الجفن إي والله ما انكسرت
فيك الجوانح إلا بعد كسرته
ما لحظ عينيك إلا شارب ثمل
وكسرة الجفن إلا عين سكرته
(ابن سناء الملك)


شمس دجن تطلعت من قضيب
أمرت عينيها بسبي القلوب
لو تحل القناع للشمس والبد
ر ضياء تقنّعا بعروب
أنا من لحظ مقلتيه جريح
أتداوى بعبرة ونحيب
حرق الشوق والهوى يتصا
رخن علي مشققات الجيوب
(أبو تمام)


ما لدمعي ساجماً كالغمام
ولجسمي ناحلاً بالسقام
صابني من شادن سهم لحظ
فؤادي دائم القرح دام
وصديقي لائمي في هواه
لست فيه سامعاً للملام
قال موت عاجل لمحب
قلت إني راغب في الحِمام
(أبو حيان الأندلسي)


أعيدوا صباحي فهو عند الكواعب
وردوا رقادي فهو لحظ الحبائب
فإن نهاري ليلة مدلهمة
على مقلة من بعدكم في غياهب
بعيدة ما بين الجفون كأنما
عقدتم أعالي كل هدب بحاجب
وأحسب أني لو هويت فراقكم
لفارقته والدهر أخبث صاحب
(المتنبي)


ما كنت أعلم لولا لحظ مقلتها
ان الحِمام غرير الطرف مكحول
يا حبذا بلداً حلت بجانيه
بهنانة من بنات البدو عطول
كأن فاها بماء الكرم خالطه
ماء الغمام قبيل الصبح معلول
(ابن أبي حصينة)


أفاتكةُ الألحاظ ناسكة الهوى
ورعت ولكن لحظ عينيك خاطئ
وآلُ الهوى جرحى ولكن دماءهم
دموع هوام والجروح مآقئُ
فكيف أُرفّي كلم طرفك في الحشا
وليس لتمزيق المهند رافئُ
ومن أين أرجو برء نفسي من الجوى
وما كل ذي سقم من السقم بارئ
(ابن الحداد الأندلسي)


رويدك يا معذّبة القلوب
أما تخشين من كسب الذنوب
متى يجري طلوعك في جفوني
سنا شمس مواصلة الغروب
وكم تبلي الكروب عليك جسمي
ألا فرج لديك من الكروب
وأنت قدحت في أعشار قلبي
بسهميك المعلى والرقيب
ولم أسمع بأن عيون عين
تفيض سهامهن على القلوب
(ابن حمديس)


طفنت عيون الناظرين وأشرقت
عين الغزالة ما بها عُوّار 
ويكون للزهر الطوالع منتهى
يذوين فيه كما ذوى النوار
(أبو العلاء المعري)


كيف اتقاء لحاظه وعيوننا
طرق لأسهمها إلى الأحشاء
صبغ الحيا خديه لون مدامعي
فكأنه يبكي بمثل بكائي
كيف اتقاء جاذر يرميننا
بظبى الصوارم من عيون ظباء
يا رب تلك المقلة النجلاء 
حاشاك مما ضمنت أحشائي
جازيتني بعداً بقربي في الهوى
ومنحتني غدراً بحسن وفائي
(أبو فراس الحمداني)


صب الشباب عليها وهو مقتبل
ماء من الحسن ما في صفوه كدر
لولا العيون وتفاح الخدود إذا
ما كان يحسد أعمى من له بصر
(أبو تمام)


قالوا نزعت ولما يعلموا وطري
في كل أغيد ساجي الطرف مياس
كيف النزوع وقلبي قد تقسمه
لحظ العيون ولون الراح في الكاس
(أبو نواس)


رنُوُّ ذاك الغزال أو غيده 
مولع ذي الوجد بالذي يجده
عندك عقل المحب إن فتكت
به عيون الظباء أو قوده
دمع إذا قلت كف هامله
أجراه هجر الحبيب أو بعده
ولا يؤدي إلى الحسان هوى
من لا تَرى أن غيّه رشده
(البحتري)


أغضيت عن بعض الذي يُنقّى
من حرجٍ في حبه أو جُناح
سحر العيون النجل مستهلك
لُبّي وتوريد الخدود الملاح
(البحتري)


إذا خفنا من الرقباء عيناً
تكلمت العيون عن القلوب
وفي غمر الجوانح مستراح
لحاجات المحب إلى الحبيب
(مجنون ليلى)


لا تسألن عن الهوى إلا امرءاَ
خبراً بطعمته طويل تجارب
ومخدرات ناعمات خُرَّدٍ 
مثل الدمى حور العيون كواعب
متنكرات زرتني من بعد ما 
هدت العيون ونام كل مراقب
(صريع الغواني)


تلاقى به حور العيون كأنها
مها عقد محرنجم غير مجفل
ضرجن البرود عن ترائب حرة
وعن أعين قتلتنا كل مقتل
إذا ما التقين من ثلاث وأربع
تبسمن إيماض الغمام المكلل
يهادين جمّاء المرافق وعثةً
كليلة حجم الكعب ريا المخلخل
(ذي الرمة)


لعمري ما استودعت سري وسرها
سوانا حذاراً أن تشيع السرائر
ولا خاطبتها مقلتاي بنظرة
فعلم نجوانا العيون النواظر
ولكن جعلت اللحظ بيني وبينها
رسولاً فأدى ما تجن الضمائر
(جميل بثينة)


يا رب عائدة بالغور لو شهدت
عزت عليها بدير اللج شكوانا
إن العيون التي في طرفها حور
قتلننا ثم لم يحيين قتلانا
يصرعن ذا اللب حتى لا حراك به
وهن أضعف خلق الله أركانا
(جرير)


حور العيون نُزّهَ الأحباب
مثل الدمى أو كمها العذاب
فهن أتراب إلى أتراب
يمشين زوراً عن مدى الحراب
(بشار بن برد)


لم يدر من أين أصيب قلبه
وإنما الرامي درى كيف رمى
يا قاتل الله العيون خلقت
جوارحاً فكيف صارت أسهماً
ورامياً لم يتحرج من دمي
مقتنصاً كيف استحل الحرما
(مهيار الديلمي)


إن العيون على القلوب شواهد
فبغيضها لك بيِّنٌ وحبيبها
وإذا تلاحظت العيون تفاوضت
وتحدثت عما تجن قلوبها
ينطقن والأفواه صامتة فما 
يخفى عليك بريثها ومربيها
(محمود الوراق)


وخلعت نسكي واشتملت تولهي
ما بين كأس فم وآس عذار
وألِقتُ في شرك الجفون تخبطي
فحذار من فتن العيون حذار
(لسان الدين بن الخطيب)


على العقيق اجتمعنا
نحن وسود العيون
أظن مجنون ليلى
ماجن بعض جنوني
إ ن مت وجداً عليهم
بأدمعي غسلوني
نوحوا عليّ وقولوا
هذا قتيل العيون
أيا عيوني عيوني
ويا جفوني جفوني
فيا فؤادي تصبر
على الذي فارقوني
(السهروردي المقتول)

----------


## shams spring

> أعيدوا صباحي فهو عند الكواعب
> وردوا رقادي فهو لحظ الحبائب
> فإن نهاري ليلة مدلهمة
> على مقلة من بعدكم في غياهب
> بعيدة ما بين الجفون كأنما
> عقدتم أعالي كل هدب بحاجب
> وأحسب أني لو هويت فراقكم
> لفارقته والدهر أخبث صاحب
> (المتنبي)


*
الله عليك يا المتنبي ... اقتباسات رائعة ... وكلمات عظيمة في غزل العيون 
والعيون مرايا ... ان احبت 
والعيون سحر ..ان هوت 
والعيون اسر ..ان عشقت وهامت ...!!
**
~.~دموع ~.~*
*لك خالص ودي*

----------


## totoalharbi

عشقت هذا الكلام من روعته 
دائما مبدعة

----------


## (dodo)

إذا خفنا من الرقباء عيناً
تكلمت العيون عن القلوب
وفي غمر الجوانح مستراح
لحاجات المحب إلى الحبيب
(مجنون ليلى)

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورات صبايا على المرور الجميل

----------

